# -maximize internet speed....



## yomaddog (Nov 18, 2001)

Hey guys,

Give your advice about speeding up internet here...

( programs, tweaks, ect....)


----------



## skip113 (Jan 25, 2002)

If you are using a modem the first thing that you need to do is to get your phone line provider to check the line is running without interference on it.
I was getting 33kbs till I got the line done, then it went up to 52kbs and is still there. I'm using a 56k v90 modem.


----------



## gethedge (Jan 21, 2002)

Also, if you have a slower computer, a "hardware modem" or an upgrade of RAM would be nice


----------



## $teve (Oct 9, 2001)

here`s a few sites that deal specifically with modem/broadband tweaking.

www.optimizing.net

www.3dspotlight.com

http://www.bruring.com/adsl/top.php

http://www.tweak3d.net/tweak/modem/

modem initialisation strings here.
http://www.west.net/~jay/modem/

check out your stats here.
www.toast.net/performance/index.asp

and make sure to back up your registry before applying any reg tweaks.
if you have to ask how to back up your reg,you shouldnt be doing it.

have fun.


----------



## ptn (Mar 14, 2002)

You omitted one of the best DSL/Cable sites on line IMHO.
DSL Reports:
http://www.dslreports.com/

Its a great place

editted out comments, please keep it friendly and helpfull brianF


----------

